# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Strooder >  When will you send my ordered products?

## Dale_Yoo

OK
I'll waiting more.

----------


## LambdaFF

You can wait until the end of time. Initial KS campaign said delivery end of 2014. Last june, they announced delivery of the first batch in august and the remaining in september.

As of today even the first batch is non existing. They don't know where they're going and they keep missing the deadlines they announce for updates and progress.

And let's not talk about funding !

----------


## LambdaFF

For the 3rd month in a row they have discovered a problem in their PCB and will correct it "immediately". Don't raise your hopes too much.

----------


## LambdaFF

Yeah, well, We're now closing on 2 years behind schedule. They still haven't been able to make 10 working PCBs for the early backers and they still haven't been able to convince an investor to mop up their mess of misused campaign funds.

It's definitely looking bleak.

----------


## curious aardvark

weird. 
They definitely have working models. 
I've seen them in action. 

Had no idea they hadn't actually shipped to anyone yet.

But everything on their website is on 'pre-order' even the plastic pellets.

Looks like another case of technical bods not being up to the business side of things. 
Shame, when you see it working, it's a decent bit of kit.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

It is a shame we have also seen it in action at the TCT. We do hope that they get it together soon.

----------


## LambdaFF

> They definitely have working models.
> _________________________
> Shame, when you see it working, it's a decent bit of kit.


Glad to know it actually exists but as of today they aren't able to make 10 for their early backers and the following 40 will not even go to their backers so as things go, yeah they're piss poor at manufacturing and communication.

----------


## LambdaFF

Well, given the following, I'd say never.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ament/comments



> *Lothar Il y a environ 1 heure*I got this via a personal channel and would like to share this. 
> Make your own opinion about the facts. 
> -------------- 
> Seen that you're a backer of Strooder and just wanted to anonymously share some data with you about Strooder and Omni Dynamics.
> I didnt back the Kickstarter so can't put comments there but I work with these people and feel that someone needs to do/say something that can be released onto the Kickstarter comments section (and shared with the Kickstarter staff) as these individuals should be permanently banned from doing business.
> As you know it's now 2 years since launch day and whilst their intentions seemed initially good they are a toxic combination of complete business and technical ineptitude mixed in with a big helping of delusion. They are part of the BRL (Bristol Robotics Lab) technology incubator, however this is more of a life support machine for them now, and has been for some time. They have been there now for 3 years (normal max stay is 6 months to a year), indefinitely delaying completing the final years of their degrees to do Strooder. The only reason they are being allowed to do this, is because they were the first member of the technology incubator at the BRL and so it would look bad on the whole BRL technology incubator program if they were allowed to fail. Hence they are being allowed to continue to operate in this way, continuing to pile up debts and bad feeling as they go. They are consistently exploiting people and owe money to a huge number of people within the BRL. They are also some of the laziest people I have ever met (they spend more of their time at the pub and on Netflix than actually in the BRL and even when they are in most of time they are doing other pointless things, faffing around or coming up with other new product ideas, rather than working on Strooder). Core to their success at screwing people over is their directors' ability to bullshit to a level I have never seen before (and truly believe their own bullshit).... This is how they sucker in new interns, employees and buyers when they know full well they will never be able to pay them or deliver a product. The sad thing is, that the good name of the BRL is what they are using to bolster their continuous delusional claims, dragging the BRL name down with them. I would recommend everyone on Kickstarter calling Jill who is listed on this web page and voicing their concerns - 
> http://www.brl.ac.uk/businessengagem...ncubation.aspx
> She's the head of the BRL tech incubator and if enough people call she may actually put some pressure on them.
> As to the product... As well as being mostly obsolete due to the falling cost of extruded filament, in my experience with electronics and mechanics, it is completely unsafe. There are no safety mechanisms built in whatsoever and I do not feel comfortable these being shipped without telling someone. The electronics work is basically bodge work and the original engineer who was contracted on some of the electronics (a very good engineer) is now distancing himself from them so as not to be held liable for any of the rest of the team's bodge work. They have not been tested for EMC or safety compliance or even been run in a controlled environment for long periods of time. As to the quality of the filament, their claims are ridiculous also. The open hopper allows dust and dirt to get into the filament and there is no cleaning mechanism for the pellets meaning that when you actually print with it the 3D printer nozzle gets clogged up so regularly with dust and dirt it is unusable and a fire hazard. They are so delusional however that they do not care, or even think about these things, despite advice from others to that effect. It also seems apparent that they are making 50 devices and sending 40 to reviewers and only 10 to backers...a complete joke by any measure but probably a good thing as hopefully the reviewers will quickly realise they are tat and bin them before any safety issues arise. Also, they are so expensive to produce that they will have to sell 3 units to pre order backers to send an additional one to a backer. Meaning they need to do 900+ pre orders (£200k) in order to fulfill the Kickstarter alone!
> ...

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

We don't doubt that this is all true. We have ourselves been trying to get information from Omnidynamics but to no avail. 

I would however be careful about the provenance of this post, it seems like an awful lot of research and time went into this which could suggest a conflict of interest by the poster. But Like we said there is something not quite right with the current state of this company. We to have seen working models, it is a shame that it does not appear to have manifested itself into a product.

@LambdaFF you will have joined the illustrious line of crowd funding backers that back a product that does not get launched, look at peachy printers and the like. I hope you did not put too much money into it.

----------


## curious aardvark

Yeah trust never an anonymous complainant.
But some of it would seem to be at least in the right ballpark.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> Yeah trust never an anonymous complainant.
> But some of it would seem to be at least in the right ballpark.


Yes there is something not quite right and it has all gone very quiet there. The comment was very odd though. it was probably written by filastuder.

----------

